# Látás vakoknak



## Tothzoltan44 (2014 Május 17)

Az első bionikus szem prototípusát egy ausztráli mérnökcsoport mutatta be június elején. A bionikus szem úgy működik, hogy egy chipet ültetnek a felhasználó koponyájába, majd azt egy szemüvegben található digitális kamerával kapcsolják össze. Bár a szemüveg jelenleg csak a kontúrok érzékelését teszi lehetővé alkalmazója számára, addig nagyon jó kilátások kínálkoznak arra, hogy a jövőben továbbfejlesszék. Mihelyt a kamera rögzít egy képet, a jel átalakul és vezeték nélkül a mikrochipbe megy. Onnan a jel pontokat aktivál abban a mikrochipben, amelyet az agykéreg látómezőjébe ültettek. A kutatócsoport abban reménykedik, hogy további lehetőségei lesznek a szemüvegnek, miközben könnyű, állítható és kényelmes a viselője számára. A valóban vak emberek 85%-a számára biztosan hasznos lesz.


----------



## ildiko toth (2014 Június 25)

Ez érdekes hír, csak az az elgondolkodtató, hogy mennyibe fog kerülni ez a szemüveg és akiknek szüksége lenne rá, vajon meg tudja e vásárolni.


----------



## Aparadox (2015 Október 2)

Tothzoltan44 írta:


> Az első bionikus szem prototípusát egy ausztráli mérnökcsoport mutatta be június elején. A bionikus szem úgy működik, hogy egy chipet ültetnek a felhasználó koponyájába, majd azt egy szemüvegben található digitális kamerával kapcsolják össze. Bár a szemüveg jelenleg csak a kontúrok érzékelését teszi lehetővé alkalmazója számára, addig nagyon jó kilátások kínálkoznak arra, hogy a jövőben továbbfejlesszék. Mihelyt a kamera rögzít egy képet, a jel átalakul és vezeték nélkül a mikrochipbe megy. Onnan a jel pontokat aktivál abban a mikrochipben, amelyet az agykéreg látómezőjébe ültettek. A kutatócsoport abban reménykedik, hogy további lehetőségei lesznek a szemüvegnek, miközben könnyű, állítható és kényelmes a viselője számára. A valóban vak emberek 85%-a számára biztosan hasznos lesz.




 


A jobb középkori festők szürkületeben látták a szentek auráját. A vakoknak még inkább kellene látni valamit, mert eme gyenge háttérsugárzást nem nyomja el náluk a fénylátás.
Aparadox

http://aparadox.hupont.hu/30/11-atomok-auraja


----------



## stalkerwalker (2017 Május 7)

érdekel mikor lesz olyan mint a vidor a star trekben volt vagy 3d nyomtattó segítségével szintetikus szemeket és szerveket fogunk majd nyomtattatni vagy estleg valamilyen kibernetikus szem mikor lesz el érhető mindenkinek


----------



## Burgundii (2022 Augusztus 8)

Alternatív látásképzés


Alternatív látásképzés:




hun.koshachek.com





És végül eljött az idő: „Eleinte - mondta később nekem - csak egy könyvben láttam a betűk sorait, de aztán lehunytam a szemem, és koncentráltam, és hirtelen egy társ segítségével, amint a levelek lettek, azonosított, számomra egyértelműen. ”És továbbképzés után Tom képes volt olyasmire, ami még soha életében nem volt lehetséges számára, és ami meghaladta azt, amit korábban reálisnak tartott: Először önállóan olvasott valamilyen mértékben technikai segédanyagok nélkül. egy normális könyvben. Abban az időben könnyekig meghatott. Tom biztosan képes lesz teljesen normális életet élni, sokkal több eséllyel! Hálából és azért, hogy más érintett embereknek kiutat mutasson helyzetükből, Tom most elkísér bennünket minden előadásunkra és ott mutatja be készségeit.

„SZEM NÉLKÜL LÁTNI” - NAGY HAGYOMÁNY​Mi, a „Látni-szem nélkül” csapat, az elmúlt két évben hat vak emberrel dolgozhattunk együtt - négyen most újra nagyobb betűket tudnak olvasni. Négy héten keresztül közzétettünk egy videót az egyik „vak” szeminárium résztvevőjéről a YouTube csatornánkon. Ennek az embernek még mindig egy százalékos vizuális maradéka van, vagyis világos/sötét felismerés és közvetlen környezetének nagyon homályos színérzékelése. A videóban látássérült személyi igazolványát mutatja, amely igazolja, hogy száz százalékosan vak. Ez az ember négy hónap alatt és három szemináriumon keresztül tanult meg olvasni.

A "szem nélkül látni" nem olyan új, mint gondolnád, mert Jules Roman francia író, akinek igazi neve Louise Fraigoule volt, már 1919-ben könyvet írt művéről: "Látni szem nélkül". A nagy-britanniai Edinburgh-ban tartott szemkongresszuson 1927-ben végzett kutatásáért megtisztelték. Már akkor Fraigoule maga is közjegyzőként hitelesítette, hogy a vakok módszerével megtanulhatnak teljesen (újra) látni. Alig egy évvel korábban az ausztrál vakon született Leila Hayn saját írású könyvet adott ki arról, hogy megtanulta, hogy nem látja a szemét. Amint mindezt a biofizikus dr. "Quantum Philosophy and Interwelt" című könyvében írtuk Ulrich Warnke olvasott, természetesen nagyon meglepődtünk


----------

